# Rachmaninov All-Night Vigil Op.37



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://imslp.org/wiki/All-Night_Vigil,_Op.37_(Rachmaninoff,_Sergei)

I'm glad that this has become available in the public domain. It's however the SATB version (for mixed choir) and I'm looking for a TTBB version (for male choir), if it exists... Please, can anybody help?


----------

